# Colloidal Silver



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2008)

Just wondering who used it & for what.

I bought some 3 weeks ago & used it both externally & internally to clear up my son's pink eye w/ great success!

I am looking for feedback from others who have successfully used it for natural remedy/treatments.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colloidal_silver


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 3, 2008)

Colloidal silver is supposed to be a great antibiotic. I use natural seasponge tampons and one suggested method of sanitation is colloidal silver.

A word of caution though! Have you seen the guy that turned himself blue because he was taking too much colloidal silver????

http://archives.cnn.com/2002/ALLPOLITIC ... candidate/


----------



## Barb (Mar 3, 2008)

yes i have, he looks like a giant smurf.  i just hope he is truly healthy.

barb


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2008)

The picture will not show up for me, just the dreaded red X.


----------



## Neil (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a Picture of the Blue Stan Jones


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is the guy I saw on tv.  I think he is the one everyone calls "Papa Smurf."


----------



## Neil (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow is that the same guy? they sort of favor one another.
Cheer up Stan dont be so blue.. couldnt resist


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sure they are 2 different guys.  The guy I showed is really blue! :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2008)

I have seen that second guy before. Why did he turn blue?


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 4, 2008)

Argyria (blue skin) is caused from ingesting colloidal silver. It's irreversable.


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2008)

yes colloidal silver is a great antibiotic but just like zinc, mercury and other heavy metals (it is a heavy metal) you should not ingest a large amount of it or ingest it on a continual basis.

my stepdad is a naturopath phys./chiropractor/herbologist and I used to take some of this stuff when I got sick. It worked wonders


other things that i would reccommend in place of it would be oregano oil (kind of hard to stomach but put it in some tea and drink it up...will cure  a sore throat and help the beneficial bacteria in your system to rejuv. 

Also one thing that works wonders though it is VERY expensive. Its called 'Transfer factor' Im not quite sure how much it is retail because i get it through my stepdad and he has the perks of being able to get it at cost since hes in the profession, but if you take this the day that you start feeling sick it WILL knock the cold out of you... it also works as a cancer prevention aid. 

also I would reccommend wheatgrass juice...whenever i get sick i make some of this fresh (easy to grow on the windosill and it grows back after cutting..just like in the yard) I will drink that and then make some very strong ginger-garlic tea (that will put some hair on your chest!) but it will help you feel better again!


sorry if this is a quasi-hijack... just really like the subject of homeopathic remedies because I was a biology major before i went into psych, we did alot of research in the lab about inhibition zones (the zone where x remedy will block y bacteria from forming) and zinc came out on top, though its a heavy metal and i dont advocate it used in large/constant quantities, it performed better than garlic, echinacea (which will help alot but it does not kill the bacteria, merely boosts your immune function to help fight it off), and a acetomorphine (sp??) 


my point being is dont go get a prescription, the drug industry makes extremely potent pills that kill ALL bacteria, both good and bad, whenever i take a prescription other than penicillin (again sp ..been a while) I feel like i am taking a 'nuclear bomb' for my system... 



aaaah ok, hijack over!

much love and respect, IanT


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 9, 2008)

i was a microbio major (hi fellow science person!), and i'll hijack too for a minute with my 2 cents...

antibiotics have their place...with serious or life threatening infections! but their overuse (and misuse) is causing the resistant bugs so when someone gets the super bugs there is nothing to treat them. 

so like all controlled substances....use responsibly! don't use a sledehammer where a flyswatter will work.  :wink:


----------

